# STEVE - More videos please



## goldmelts (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I'm assuming I can speak for everyone one the forum. We just love your videos. I have not noticed any new ones recently (except the firebrick one).

PLEASE PUT SOME MORE UP 

I need my refining video fix, I've watched them so many times. Neeeed Mooorrreee!!!!

Come on Everyone, show your appreciated and support by thanking steve for all his hard work.


----------



## -&gt;Mikey&lt;- (Jun 11, 2009)

buy the dvds...lol


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 12, 2009)

but I don't want to buy the DVD :-(


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 13, 2009)

goldmelts said:


> but I don't want to buy the DVD :-(


So then, why should Steve spend his time providing a service for you when you are free-loading on him? What's in it for him? 

If you don't want to buy his excellent productions, there's nothing stopping you from producing your own.

How in the hell did we get to the state of being an entitlement society?

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> goldmelts said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't want to buy the DVD :-(
> ...



Food stamps and Welfare


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 13, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> goldmelts said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't want to buy the DVD :-(
> ...




Errrr... wasn't expecting such a harsh a reply. Thanks Harold, you really put me in my place.

All, don't take this the wrong way, but..

I was under the impression this was a FREE forum, and Steve was helping out the refining community by providing FREE videos on processes. Didn't realise it was an enterprise venture. Guess I'll have to BUY the videos. Thank for your help


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 13, 2009)

goldmmelts said:


> I was under the impression this was a FREE forum, and Steve was helping out the refining community by providing FREE videos on processes.


It should be pretty obvious from the vast amount of information provided here and on my site for FREE that this is the case.



goldmmelts said:


> Didn't realise it was an enterprise venture. Guess I'll have to BUY the videos. Thank for your help


The DVDs took me many hours to create. It also costs me a lot of money and time to host a website, purchase cameras, ink, DVDs, equipment to utilize in the videos, etc. If anyone here has given their all to this forum and it's members it is me. I buy large orders of supplies I would never use on my own just to pass the savings on to people I have never met. I share the knowledge I have with any one who emails, PM, or phones me.

If my involvement here were truly an 'enterprise venture' I would have closed the doors to this 'business' long ago. I don't make a profit on most of the items I sell (aside from DVDs if I sell enough of them-- see above) and with the items that I do profit on, it is a very limited profit. I feel my pricing is fair. I consider your quote above as an insult to all that I have done for the members here. I can not afford to produce videos for my site without selling something. If you would like to make a large donation for my next video I will be happy to get right on it as I currently am looking for the money to upgrade my computer to allow me to better store and edit the videos that I produce.

Buying my products is more of a way that you can let me know that you appreciate what is free on the site/forum. If you feel the price of my DVDs is too high, or if you can't afford the DVDs then you still have the FREE videos on my site and the FREE information on the forum. 

The DVDs are a luxury in that I convert the methods from written form into video format, for this I charge a fee. If you don't want to pay for the luxury of watching the methods on the DVDs in the peace of your own home then you must live with the videos that I have chosen to post for free and read the information that is freely available here on the forum to learn these techniques. When people purchase items from my site, I use the money to buy items to make more videos. Every penny that my site has earned has been returned to my site, the forum, and the forum members in one way or another.Will you be giving the precious metals that you refine using the FREE information back to the forum or my site? I think not. 

If no one buys my items, I will eventually have to stop making videos and paying for hosting on my site as I can not afford to support the required funding with out my website sales. Perhaps you think the funding for the items I use in my videos is a grant I get from the government, it's not. I buy everything you see in the videos with my own money and money from sales. If I must buy something to provide you with FREE information, shouldn't you have to buy something to keep the videos coming?

In short, by purchasing items from my website you can facilitate the continued release of more FREE videos. If everyone chooses to only watch free videos and not give something back to the site and forum, the videos will cease, it is simple economics nothing more. 

Maybe I need to explore idea of Buy-One Get-One Free on my site, this may also work out well for Noxx on the forum.....

Steve


----------



## metatp (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought it was just a joke like everyone seems to make on this great forum.

I didn't think he seriously wanted a free DVD as the prices was clearly marked.

BTW. Does anyone want to give me an ounce or two of gold? :mrgreen: 

If not, I will just have to buy buy it from someone.

Anyone selling any yet?  It will be a while before I make that much.

Thanks Steve. When I get serious about refining Gold, I will definitely consider your DVDs. Thank you so much for your help with the silver vids. I will make a small donation to your site so other may also benefit.

Tom


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2009)

quote="goldmelts"]


Harold_V said:


> goldmelts said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't want to buy the DVD :-(
> ...






> Errrr... wasn't expecting such a harsh a reply. Thanks Harold, you really put me in my place.
> 
> All, don't take this the wrong way, but..
> 
> I was under the impression this was a FREE forum, and Steve was helping out the refining community by providing FREE videos on processes. Didn't realise it was an enterprise venture. Guess I'll have to BUY the videos. Thank for your help



First of, please understand that I am not angry with you. After all, who amongst us wouldn't welcome a "free lunch"? The harsh reality is, assuming you have lived as long as I have, and you have a sense of decency and fair play, you understand that such a luxury is not reality, and likely never will be. Someone, someplace, loses something every time someone gets unearned things, be it wages or material objects. 

I spoke out as I did because it needed to be said. The DVD's in question are not a part of this forum, although Steve, through his generosity, has shared a good portion of his hard earned knowledge through them on _*HIS*_ web site. He has no obligation to provide that knowledge, no more than he has an obligation to send his recovered gold to you. 

There is no need for me to reiterate the reasons you should make purchases from Steve, although one of them that has not been presented is the FACT that all too many of these guys don't have a clue what the hell they're talking about, thus less than good information is being dispensed and otherwise promoted as if it's the way to go. If you intend to pursue the recovery and purification of gold and other values via the process of avoiding buying harsh acids, he has compiled information that is beyond reproach. He will keep you on the straight and narrow, and provide the type of guidance that is so important when you are starting out and don't have a clue. 

Be well, and don't hold a grudge. There is lots to be learned on this forum. Please show respect to those of us that have given so much of our time, with no hope of a return aside from the feeling of accomplishment one gets when helping those that are grateful. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Jun 14, 2009)

If only I wouldn't have dropped my camera on the floor, I could make some more videos...

But when you think about it, Steve covered almost all the base of scrap gold refining (from electronics and cats).

Have you considered making your own videos ? Except Steve and I, no one posted videos of their refining activities. (No Ralph, a dancing cat does not work...)


----------



## metatp (Jun 14, 2009)

I will be doing a video with my kids help for refining silver, but it is already available from Steve. Maybe I'll just post some pics with the process I used to remove the high temp epoxy and mixed in tin from the silver powder. I also decided to melt the silver a little so that I wasn't dealing with fine powder. It slowed the reaction, but I wanted to see the reaction before it was over. 

Tom


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 14, 2009)

> Come on Everyone, show your appreciated and support by thanking steve for all his hard work.


 
If you want to show your "appreciation and support" then help support him.I have made several purchases and sales and trades with steve,and I am grateful for every one.I believe one of my last emails to him took me almost an hour to convey my appreciation for his nonstop dedication to helping me and others.
One last thing,


> Errrr... wasn't expecting such a harsh a reply. Thanks Harold, you really put me in my place.


I assure you that wasn't harsh!Harolds reply to your comment was very censored and disciplined because of the position he holds on this forum! I am working on becoming a moderator(even though it may take a couple of more years),and seeing how I hope to be like steve and harold eventually,I too will censor what I say to you about this subject.I just hope if you haven't realized yet,you do soon,how insensative your comments were.Calling steve humble is like calling the pope religious,that man does not know the meaning of the word selfish.I ask that you proofread your postings in the future please.
Johnny


----------



## butcher (Jun 14, 2009)

once you get to know more about this forum and the service and time involved by these people, Ill bet you would gladly eat your words, they will provide you with so much information yer head'll spin. and the dedication and time will make ya scratch yer head in wonder. have you visited steves site? and he even goes to the trouble to help prvide supplies at so reasonable a price I do not see how he can even cover his charges much less jhis time and trouble, and to share a hard earned education, well that is priceless, I say thank you steve, now how about another video?


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 14, 2009)

Guys this is getting out of hand. Come on... Relax... let's learn together..

When I said "Come on Everyone, show your appreciated and support by thanking steve for all his hard work.", I was expecting most poster to say "Thanks Steve, Great Job, keep it up", I wasn't even thinking about money or anything like that. For me a simple THANKS!! would have made my day.

I love the videos, and appreciate everything, just wanted to ask if there were any new ones, that's all. Also wanted to show my appreciation for all the hard work.

I guess the answer is, not there are no new ones, Great thanks for you great advise and wisdom.
Will there be any in the future? (Don't know If I should even be asking this, don't want to get in trouble, again)

I'm not holding any grudges, again I was just asking an inoccent question.


I'm an honest guy, that gets straight to the point, sometimes people take offence to my way of communicating.

I don't want a free DVD ,and to be honest don't want to buy the DVD, I Haven't refined anything and am just a noob. However I have found your site interesting, and was feeling giddy when watching your Videos, I really enjoyed them. Again, I was just politely asking if there was more.

All I can offer in support, is:

GREAT job, STEVE, Keep it up, I appreciate all the time, money and hard work you put in!!!


----------



## metatp (Jun 15, 2009)

Goldmelts,

I think we all feel the same way, but since we are not in face to face communication, we can only use words in a monologue fashion. I've been on this forum for about a month. Everyone is great. I am confident there are no hard feelings from the responses. I think they are more for clarification so communication is not interpreted incorrectly. Enjoy the forum, and welcome.

Tom


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 15, 2009)

> I was under the impression this was a FREE forum, and Steve was helping out the refining community by providing FREE videos on processes. Didn't realise it was an enterprise venture. Guess I'll have to BUY the videos.



These are the comments that set me off!There is no place,(at this time)you will find on the internet that offers the information that you can recieve here,for free.You said you wanted more videos,and just like everyone else that writes in with a problem,someone came to the rescue,and showed you what to do to fix the problem.



> since we are not in face to face communication, we can only use words in a monologue fashion.


Harold and lou would be the first to agree with this comment,so I will agree and just trust you are a little more sensative from now on.I am not mad at you,I am just a little upset at your comments because steve is such a personal friend.But you sound apologetic,and since they are willing to let it go I will do the same.I've said my peace its in the past.
Its 1 am here guys,Im going to bed.Have a good night,see you tomorrow.
Johnny


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 15, 2009)

That's cool leavemealone,

Someone doing something truley for free in this world is on of the most inspiring things one human can do to another. I thought this was the case with Steve's videos and wanted to say thanks.

I though Since the Site was free, the vidoes were free. I didn't even stop to think, he might need to recoup some of his costs. now I understand. Sorry for my iggnorance.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 15, 2009)

Melts,

I do have more videos to post, I just don't have enough time to get them ready for posting.

Rest assured I will be posting more videos and soon.

Steve


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, Can't wait , droooool....


----------



## butcher (Jun 18, 2009)

this forum is probably a rare thing even in the history of precious metals, for information in this field, to be so freely shared and on top of that, very accurate, and such a collection of smart people, and we are so blessed to have the members we do such knowledable and generous people, and when we see how much they put into this it is amazing, 

lets all thank steve and donate a couple of BUCKS or buy some supply's from his web site, just to show him we appreciate his hard work,

and thanks Noxx, Harold, Gold silver Pro, Juan, Lou, 4Metals, and every other member here you make this a great place.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good try Butcher. Juan Manuel did same thing a year ago. Here is the link. 
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3764
He asked for voluntary donation to help Steve produce more videos and to keep going for common good or knowledge. As I remember only 6-7 people reacted from couple of thousands here. And there was not recession that bad in that time :lol:. 
Also this forum is not sponsored by Bill Gates foundation or some other filantropist. Noxx is the man who you need to say thanks and to ask him if he need few bobs to keep it going...

Now we have people who want things for free as they think that they are entitled to it. But Steve is not government handing out food stamps. Everywhere else you have to pay for informations. Here you can get priceless informations for free but some people expect that you are going to pay for obtaining that info and give it to them for free.

No offence goldmelts you are just one from many who were wrong here...


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 22, 2009)

While we all desire to process and refine gold bearing items, the real value here
on the forum are the ones who so generously give of their time, talents and treasure
to answer our questions, provide guidance, make videos, moderate, encourage
and a thousand other things from the kindness of their hearts. I can't literally repay Harold,
Noxx, Steve, GSP, and so many others for what they have freely given to me on this forum but
I can in some small way give back from the limited knowledge that I have to help someone
else along their way. What I have done is buy Steve's videos (all of them), his furnace and 
other supplies. I am such a visual learner that without Steve's website and his free online videos,
I would just be whistling in the dark hoping I don't lose my "values" by screwing up the process.
So, my thanks to him is to invest in what he does in a real tangible way with cold hard cash!
What you choose to do is completely up to you but I really believe in the goodness of man
and I hope everyone will get on board and thank those who make it all possible!!

So, let's all not lose our "values" here but let's all pay back what we can to those who give so
much of their "valuable" time. From my heart, thank you to all the great forum members
who are actively giving back and to those who I know will start giving back in the future! 8)


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Everybody thats been here for any significant length of time knows who the people that contribute the most are.
Since some of us have no knowledge or insights to contribute, then we become the beneficiarys of those that do.
Ask yourself a question, ... what could I contribute to further the cause or the purpose for this wonderful forum.
I'm sure that if you don't have any particular knowledge to share or contribute, surely you can find your checkbook!

Thanks to you few guys (you know who you are and so do we)that make this forum what it is.

On another note, let us not forget that by communicating in this manner we lose alot, such as voice tone, facial expression, and body language to name a few.
It's pretty easy to type in a few words that someone else could take the wrong way.

We can tell by Steve's posts that he understands this fully.

Mark


----------



## Palladium (Jun 22, 2009)

Very well put mark.

( Insert winking smiley here )>>>>> <<<<<<<

As a side note i noticed when we moved the forum i no longer have my winking smiley faces anymore.

What ashame. But on the upside i have the green smiley now. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry I can't help myself.. but I must say , as homer would :
"me want videos, mmmmmmm videos"
or
"can't talk now, watching videos.."

This is just tongue in cheek comment, so don't taze me bro!!!

Whilst I cannot contribute financially to the forum, I may be able to do so in other ways.

Steve, is there any way I can help with finalizing your videos? I'm pretty good with computers, and can assist with computer related stuff?

All, is there way I can do some computer stuff for the forum?


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 6, 2010)

Steve,
Im trying to view your CPU core removal video but its not working, all of the other videos are fine. Can you check please?

One more thing, Im planning to buy your CD Video, but does it explain how to extract the gold from cpu's?

Thanks.
Luis


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 6, 2010)

Luis,

Two of my DVDs demonstrate processes that will work on cpus, Gold Filled and Acid Peroxide. The gold filled method is faster, but requires you have nitric acid.

A few of my videos still need to be moved to my new video format. My free time is extremely limited so please be patient while I address this issue. I get two or three requests each week for either new videos or to finish moving the ones I've already created. I'm only a one man show, so it takes me time to get everything done that I have obligated myself to.

Thank you for understanding and supporting my website by purchasing my goods.

Steve


----------



## hphoa (Mar 6, 2010)

hi! Steve, Great video (plat) will be buying more, keep up the good work thanks again..


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 8, 2010)

Steve,
If you do another video, can you demonstrate how to extract gold (or other metals) from the AR solution? to maximize the yield.

Or is there a post I missed that talks about the process..


Thanks


----------



## bigmac2469 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello every one here.Maybe I am speaking out of line here,being this is my first week at this forum.I usually fly just under the radar and soak up and gather as much information as possible "information is knowledge, knowledge is power".Anyways,What brought me to speak out was this passage:
[Ask yourself a question, ... what could I contribute to further the cause or the purpose for this wonderful forum.
I'm sure that if you don't have any particular knowledge to share or contribute, surely you can find your checkbook!]
Well what brought me to this forum is that I'm trying to make a little bit of scratch, so I can put some food on the table for my little one.I am a single parent of 4 rambunctious kids,the apple didn't fall from the tree.So to get back to the statement, I too can't contribute with my checkbook "yet, I'm am feeling positive about this new challenge".To tell you the truth I wish I cam to this forum first instead of to Shor's website.I found them both at the same time.Well,now I have almost an ounce of gold dissolved in a green or as most like to call it emerald solution.Wood have been better to given the $55 bucks to Steve,Noxx, Harold,or this forum.Instead I jumped in feet first with enough information to be dangerous.Just a figure of speech,but non the least.I started with the SubZero/Aqua Regia Gold Refining Starter Supplies.I'm not knocking Shor Subzero Process,instructions not detailed as much as it can be.Anyways,That's not why I'm writing this looooooooong post lol.until, I have more experience at this refining, the only other way I can contribute is to share my knowledge in the trades.In particular Plumbing & Pipe Fitting.I'm an out of work "going on a year now" Local #38 union trained Plumber & Pipe Fitter for the last 14 years.Plus a little bit of every thing else in the trades including elevator mechanic,not that it's doing me any good now.I still have the knowledge with experience if any one needs help just send me a message and I wood be more than happy to give back some knowledge.Till I get my first completed cycle "get payed". Witch I believe in sharing the wealth, even though there wont be much I will give a little back each time with buying from Steve from now on or just making a donation to this forum or in any other way I can give back for what I am receiving.With saying all that I bid you all a good and prospect full day... 
McFarland

"information is knowledge, knowledge is power"


----------



## dtectr (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess its testimonial time ("Can I get a witness ...?" "Amen!") :lol: 

I was showing my process so far to one of my best & oldest friends, and after telling him where I picked up the specialized info, he just shook his head & asked, "Why do they do this for free?" 

And i knew what he meant - the world today cares about one thing WIIFM (What's In It For Me?) And all I could reply was, "They just want to share their knowledge & experience & just help."

Like bigmac2469 (is your birthday Feb. 4, by the way?) I have been run over by this economy & left for dead. (copy & paste the following youtube link)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaWSKbeiDTQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

and this forum has given me hope for the 1st time in 6 months. From my 1st gold sale some of it will be going to Steve or this site. I challenge each member to do the same. Many do it for their religion of choice, why not not for what helps us support our families?

jordan


----------



## joem (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the video
been through the cuts
I used to work for the high tech industry and one they called me into the office and said here's your severance pay, walked me to my desk with an empty box, I gathered my belongings I could carry, and the said they will fedex the rest, and escorted me out the door. It happened to many many of my co-workers. 
Employers don't secure your future, the knowledge you use secures your future.


----------



## bigmac2469 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words and story.Looking back on my past,"When ever one door was closed,two more were opened" I think that's how god gets me to change,because I don't like change or surprises.But like it or not here I find myself having to change.At least this time I think I found a good place, full of good people, were I can do my part to keep this forum and faith going.

Jordan, I to wood like to thank you for the video,but for some reason I feel like drinking a couple of pints of guinness lol.And no my birthday just past July 25, 1969 if you must know.But I don't think that was what you were asking.I normally don't do this but for you I'll make an exception and spell the first part out and let you take it from there. It goes two for _ _ .lol
Please no one take offense, That's just me...


"information is knowledge, knowledge is power"


----------



## dtectr (Aug 5, 2010)

bigmac2469 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words and story.Looking back on my past,"When ever one door was closed,two more were opened" I think that's how god gets me to change,because I don't like change or surprises.But like it or not here I find myself having to change.At least this time I think I found a good place, full of good people, were I can do my part to keep this forum and faith going.
> 
> Jordan, I to wood like to thank you for the video,but for some reason I feel like drinking a couple of pints of guinness lol.And no my birthday just past July 25, 1969 if you must know.But I don't think that was what you were asking.I normally don't do this but for you I'll make an exception and spell the first part out and let you take it from there. It goes two for _ _ .lol
> Please no one take offense, That's just me...
> ...


I saw these guys live in KC not long after GM, Anhueiser-Busch & Harley-Davidson had layed off about a 1000 workers - & man! I couldn't 'choke back atear', as the song says.
And re: you ID - well, it does take two!
If you follow Feebay, you would think that every guy & his uncle was getting into gold recovery/refining, but the fact is, most who try think its a quick 'flick o' the wrist' & poof! they've got GOLD. Like joem (hang in there, mate!)you've got the right motivation, and it seems like the drive. As one of my buddies says, "Age and guile win out over youth & energy EVERY time". {Unless the "youth" is "copperkid" :lol: 
hang in there.
Jordan


----------



## joem (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Jordan
Once my severance pay was done I had nothing, two kids and rent past due, but I was lucky enough to get a part time government job soon after that ( and I was training as a network administrator part time) which lead me to a full time college teaching position. This job is unionized with paid summers off - ( that's why I can read almost every post on this forum. General chat and help needed took the longest lol) and as long as my program fills I still have a great job. I see it as long as you keep learning - opportunities will arise in front of you. For example (I don't mean to single you out Noxx but) reading the early posts on this forum from Noxx he would ask the exact same questions the newbies like my self ask. But 3 years (ish) later he is one of the big brain people we all admire and has turned a profit from his hard work. Age is irrelevant desire is almost everything, action is the rest. 
As soon as you give up in your own mind the world will continue on without you. For all those in the same situation many of us have been at, don't give up , your answers to your problems are closer than you think.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 12, 2010)

I was a newbie and still is. I learned a lot through years but still, I know very little when it comes to cats and scrap electronic.

I owe everything to this forum and its great members.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

Noxx said:


> I was a newbie and still is. I learned a lot through years but still, I know very little when it comes to cats and scrap electronic.
> 
> I owe everything to this forum and its great members.



And we owe everything to you.
Thanks "Noxx the newbie"

Jim


----------



## Mingo (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, as for myself, Steve has been an enormous help to me and I just bought a few items from his website.........and I also will be glad to donate to the cause. I was making sooooo many mistakes on my own until I wised up and joined this forum, and now I am seeing the benefits......just precipitated my first gold out of solution and I'm hooked. Thanks again to all of you, but especially Lazersteve, who patiently guided me through several procedures. My donation will on the way today. 

Regards, Mingo SENT :lol:


----------



## nanotubes (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I want learn how to take K-gold or platinum from CPU, computer & Cell phone, Which of your DVD will teach people how to working with for a no experience guy.

Nanotubes


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 1, 2010)

Gold from cpus and e-scrap can be done using the methods demonstrated on either my Gold Filled DVD or Acid Peroxide DVD. The gold filled process is the faster of the two ways, but requires nitric and is more expensive. Once you recover the gold from the scrap the other techniques demonstrated on the DVDs will show you how to refine and melt the gold.

You will want the Fundamentals of Platinum & Palladium DVD to learn the chemistry of these metals. On this DVD I demonstrate the entire process for recovering Pd and Pt from catalytic converters, and then finally how to refine the metals as well. The refining process is the same regardless of the source of your Pt or Pd.

If you are interested in refining silver to high purity, then the Silver Refining DVD would also be a great purchase. In fact, I'm still looking for two more winners of a free pound of Gold Plated pins in my Easter Egg hunt. Here's a link to the thread:

Egg Hunt Contest

I ship all over the planet and also provide email support directly to my customers.

Steve


----------



## Oz (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! That contest is still running? I would let it ride all the way until you have 3 winners. It was generous for you to offer a bonus in the first place, and one person figured it out. There are those here that may have bought it a month ago that are still trying. It would be a shame to call an end, refiners are diligent thick headed people that do not like to give up.

In the interest of full disclosure, I have never bought Steve's videos so I have nothing to gain or loose by my commentary. I do know that they are one of the best values out there (based on others opinions that I respect), in particular because of the real time support he gives them on this forum. You will not find that elsewhere.


----------



## nanotubes (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

I am interested of your dvds, also want to know more detail and prices can you send one to me, thanks.

nanotubes


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2010)

nanotubes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested of your dvds, also want to know more detail and prices can you send one to me, thanks.
> 
> nanotubes



Nanotubes,

Here is Steve's website link;
http://www.goldrecovery.us/

All the DVD's he has for sale are there.

Jim


----------



## nanotubes (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, Jim

I made the purchase please kindly check, Steve

Nanotubes


----------



## SentMe (Nov 7, 2010)

Best DVD's ever!!! Steve's DVD's have given me the greatest of confidence on acid finger removal. I can't wait for the reverse electroplating DVD!!! My plated pins grow and hunger for processing


----------

